# Update Quickie..



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

My pair of _Cyrtodactylus mamanwa_ is doing very good than what I would've imagined. Here they are looking sexually dimorphic as ever. Female (right) Male (left)










After 3 months, they are feeding well on crickets. Still no luck with them eating mealies or superworms though. Still working on that.

Hopefully the female is ovulating now.

I ordered a whole new batch (of 7 individuals, talk about hoarding lol) hope they arrive by the end of this month or by early Feb.


----------

